# 120 x 45 x 45 open top journal



## Trebor127 (25 Feb 2015)

As promised I will start a journal of my journey of my new aquarium posting pictures as it evolves and I doubt asking advice! 

Equipment - 

Aquarium - 120cm X 45cm x 45cm optiwhite aquarium with gloss white stand from Abyss,  Stockport. 

Filtration - 2 Eheim pro 3 2075 with co2 art glass inley and APF glass rear outlet linked up to 2 Diy acrylic spray bars. 

Lighting - 2 Ecotech Radion Xr15 freshwater on RMS tank mounts...had to use the rimmed tank spacer to allow my spray bar to pass through the gap. So will have to work out hole spacing and make sure I don't drill where the bar is behind the mount! 




Heater - Hydor 300w inline heater 

Co2 - 2kg fE going to be linked up to a CO2 art pro reg then into 2 Up inline diffuser. 

Substrate - ADA amazonian aquasoil 

Rocks - unsure what they are,  anyone at idea? 



Wood - redmoor root. 

As the light mount is in the way of the spray bar it means that the spray bar is very near the top of the aquarium, about 30mm to bottom of tube. will this cause any issue? Can't see causing any if I point it on a slight angle. 

Not decided on what plants and fish to keep yet but thinking of a carpet plant around most of the foreground. 

Looking forward to seeing the progress. 

As it  is today. 





Rob


----------



## alto (25 Feb 2015)

Congrats on light choice & getting this journal going - is it odd that I see Ecotech Radion FW banner at the top of this screen


----------



## Trebor127 (25 Feb 2015)

Moved the post into journals! Still not got the hang of tapatalk....


----------



## Voytek (25 Feb 2015)

Hi Mate,

It looks promising.  Could you write what do you think about Radion Xr15? I am doing research what light I can use for tank 180x60x60.


----------



## Trebor127 (25 Feb 2015)

I have only seen it briefly in the shop but was pretty impressed. I havent switched it on yet at home but at a guess you may need 3 on a tank that size?


----------



## Voytek (25 Feb 2015)

Yep, I even think about 4. I am not sure will it be enough light or not. I am curious how it will work in your tank. 
Cheerio


----------



## alto (26 Feb 2015)

Voytek said:


> Yep, I even think about 4. I am not sure will it be enough light or not. I am curious how it will work in your tank.
> Cheerio



You might talk with Ecotech - depending on tank depth & intensity wanted/needed, you might do well with 3 & the wide angle lens (light is sold with 80* lens, you can switch out to  120* lens ... you may even convince Ecotech to send them out _gratis_) which you'll likely want for the front to back coverage anyway (depending on your aquascape)


----------



## Trebor127 (26 Feb 2015)

alto said:


> You might talk with Ecotech - depending on tank depth & intensity wanted/needed, you might do well with 3 & the wide angle lens (light is sold with 80* lens, you can switch out to  120* lens ... you may even convince Ecotech to send them out _gratis_) which you'll likely want for the front to back coverage anyway (depending on your aquascape)


I was told they  are sold with 120 degree lenses as standard...


----------



## alto (26 Feb 2015)

website still claims 80 BUT it certainly may've changed recently (eg, Kessils are now standard with the wide angle)

The shop I bought the Kessils from, had data sheets from Kessil that were not available elsewhere ...


----------



## Trebor127 (27 Feb 2015)

Glassware courtesy of aquarium plant food and co2art




Will be making my spray bar this week and finalising my Hardscape. Managed to get the lights mounted a d use the spray bar at same time without it hitting the light mount. 

Co2 equipment to be ordered from co2 art as well this week. Probably not many updates for a few weeks as it's ended up costing a lot more than originally planned so having to buy things as I go on. 

Rob


----------



## Trebor127 (2 Mar 2015)

Got both of the llights up and running with a black background on the back of the tank. It's looking pretty good!

What plants do you reckon would suit this scape? I'm struggling to choose as there is just that many! I was thinking of a small carpeting plant for the forground up to the rocks and then some sort of 'bushy' plant up in the rear corners.


----------



## alto (2 Mar 2015)

Consider if you want to start with high plant mass (save $ long term I think as fewer algae issues) or do a dry start method (George's 1 pot Iwagumi) which mean lower initial plant costs, & you can begin now while waiting on your CO2 purchase ... DSM seems to be very effective with the carpeting plants (promotes good root establishment, anyway) & moss on wood/rocks gets thoroughly/strongly attached (chop & smear/paint, with or without yoghurt).

Regardless of your eventual scape, it's always good to have some fast-growing "easy" plants at the start up & maybe even some floaters.
Also realize that the carpets need frequent maintenance to avoid deterioration of lower layers, also "lift off" from the substrate ... any carpet (small leaf or grass) will trap debris so a hungry cleaning crew helps. 

I don't recall if you've another tank to borrow media from or establish a filter, but the DSM will also give you time to get a filter going (in theory even just ADA soil in a bin should supply enough ammonia  ) & then you can add Amano shrimp at the same time as you flood ...


----------



## BBogdan (2 Mar 2015)

Looking good so far ,I'm curious to see how i'll look when the hardscape is final.
I see much potential in this layout.


----------



## Trebor127 (3 Mar 2015)

Been having a look at plants and thinking Hemianthus callitrichoides (cuba) may look good in the foreground. Then use flame moss on parts of the wood tied on with invisible thread. 

I'm still undecided for the rear of the tank, I think I fancy a bit of red or purple there. Have you any suggestions?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Mar 2015)

Hi Trebor, I like the Scape layout  And the glass ware is just stunning


----------



## Trebor127 (3 Mar 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Trebor, I like the Scape layout  And the glass ware is just stunning



I'm looking forward to getting it up and running! Hopefully will be in the next week or so as got my co2 equipment on order from Co2 art.


----------



## Trebor127 (3 Mar 2015)

Ordered 2 XL invitro tubs of 'Cuba' from freshwatershrimp.co.uk

Planning on using a heated propagator to help me save a bit of cash so ordered a desk lamp and a 23w 6500k energy saving bulb. Hopefully should have enough in a month or so after the tank has cycled to plant most of the foreground....


----------



## alto (3 Mar 2015)

Having recently seen several established HC mats "lift" away from the substrate (ADA display tanks with soil + high light + high CO2), I strongly encourage you to propagate the HC in tank via the dry start method (you can cycle your filter in any bin ) as this will produce the strongest rooting of the HC into your substrate and you can do the moss on wood at the same time ... last time I'll say this  
I just couldn't resist one more go  

For reds & purples, consider what size/shape of leaf you want ... needle, small oval, long ... & sort of red ... pink, bronze, purple - Ludwigia palustris  is an easy & fast grower so you might combine this with some of the more "advanced" reds.


----------



## Trebor127 (5 Mar 2015)

Think I'm settled on the Hardscape now... 
What's your opinions?

Some goodies from co2art as well...


----------



## Trebor127 (9 Mar 2015)

Got one side plumbed in... Run out of tube so got some waiting for me at the post office for collection tomorrow. 





To help save a bit of cash I am using a propagator I had in the garage doing nothing so bought a desk lamp and a 23w eco lamp and put it on the window sill. 









Got some 'Cuba' and a 'cryptocoryne walkerii' in there. 

Will hopefully be filling it up this week but had a mishap with one of the glass Inlets -  dropped it and it smashed into pieces! Grrr. So waiting on a replacement one now.


----------



## alto (9 Mar 2015)

Trebor127 said:


> but had a mishap with one of the glass Inlets -  dropped it and it smashed into pieces!


 
 
this is precisely why I keep leaving those very nice glass sets in the shop ...
I've been pondering stainless (not popular here for some reason)

Good start on the propagator!
(though I can' t look at that desk lamp but imagine Luxo jr. )


----------



## aaron.c (1 Jun 2015)

How is the tank going Trebor?


----------



## Trebor127 (1 Jun 2015)

Just planting as we speak!


----------



## aaron.c (1 Jun 2015)

Looking good sir! That Cuba is going to look stunning when it spreads out!


----------



## Trebor127 (2 Jun 2015)

Here's a better photo of it with the lighting.. 

Having a struggle getting the Cuba to stay planted but hopefully once the roots establish this will stop!


----------



## aaron.c (2 Jun 2015)

Yeah, it is a bloody nightmare for that  Good luck


----------



## Trebor127 (9 Jun 2015)

Added 3 pots of Alternanthera cardinalis at the back... Also got a couple of pots of Moss to attach to the wood...


----------



## aaron.c (10 Jun 2015)

Cuba is looking really good.

Well done mate


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jun 2015)

Hi Trebor, Coming on nicely


----------



## Trebor127 (15 Jun 2015)

Added 2 tubs of java Moss onto the wood today.. Cuba is coming along nicely but still struggling to keep it planted even though the roots are becoming established. 

Will leave for another couple of weeks then will be adding the fish


----------



## flygja (19 Jun 2015)

Holy moly! That's pretty good growth on the HC in 8 days!


----------



## Trebor127 (19 Jun 2015)

Added 2 pots of Gymnocoronis Green at the rear and also bought a few pots of  Alternanthera Rosie folia but received battered plants but they are being replaced with no problems.. Thumbs up co2art!

Also the Cuba has started to pearl! Which is a great sign so must be doing something correct...


----------



## aaron.c (25 Jun 2015)

Looking good!! I really need to tweak my CO2 and get it a bit higher, but never got time to sit and watch it all day.  Don't want to gas them while I am at work


----------



## Trebor127 (9 Jul 2015)

Over the last few days algae has been appearing which is annoying as I've only had the lights on 30% and got the co2 quite high.. I know flow is ok as all the plants are swaying a little. Dosing roughly 30ml of ferts (ei) so under dosing according to start instructions. 

I assume best bet is to scrub as much as possible, extra water changes and a black out for a few days would help out? 

Also I gave the Cuba a trim and found that it had started to die off a little as it was to dense... Tank is looking a little bare compared to how it has been as trimmed loads but hopefully will bounce back soon.


----------



## Rahms (10 Jul 2015)

is it diatoms? If so just scrub and ignore- seems to be common in new scapes and clears up as they mature.  Water changes will help.  Unless its ridiculous though I wouldn't bother blacking out. I faffed with diatoms loads when I started my current tank. Mostly went away of its own accord (still covers my driftwood but just makes it look darker...)

I like the little pearling closeup! hopefully it'll look like that again soon


----------



## Trebor127 (16 Jul 2015)

Swapped the Cuba out for hair grass... I did a trim on it and found loads of dead underneath... I had planted it to deep hence my algae issues! 

Plus I was getting sick of all the little leaves getting stuck in the Moss. 

To be honest though I think the hair grass suits the tank more than Cuba.


----------



## aaron.c (18 Aug 2015)

How is the tank looking now mate


----------



## Trebor127 (18 Aug 2015)

aaron.c said:


> How is the tank looking now mate


Not the best to be honest.. The grass was growing really long so trimmed right down and it's turning rows! Also the stem of the plants keep melting. 

My co2 is pretty high and dosing still. 

The algae is coming under control but is still an issue! Working on it though... 20 percent changes every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Trebor127 (21 Aug 2015)

hmmm...inspecting my cabinet and it has started to bow and is quite swollen on the interior! I assume it is the humidity...not best pleased so will be getting in touch with the shop tomorrow about this as I don't think it to be safe...


No water has been spilt on it so it must be the moisture...


----------



## alto (22 Aug 2015)

Trebor127 said:


> it has started to bow and is quite swollen on the interior!


I'd start lowering the water level in the tank as much as possible & plan on moving the tank soon regardless of shop response - hopefully the shop will have something they can offer, even if it's just a temporary loan while they sort the situation with the manufacturer.
Seems you only filled the tank in June so this is pretty appalling - can you move livestock & plants to alternate places?


----------



## Trebor127 (23 Aug 2015)

lowered water more or less to just above the grass.

The shop has been decent, they are going to contact the distributor before they will swap mine out in case there are know issues which is fair enough.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Aug 2015)

Hi Trebor, Sorry to hear this Great its being sorted,

I know its a bit late  Quick tip for the next cupboard. If your cupboard has bare MDF at the back and bottom boards most do  Give them a couple of coats of pva glue this stops moisture getting in and blowing the mdf boards.

 You would think the company who makes them would do this ???


----------



## Trebor127 (23 Aug 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Trebor, Sorry to hear this Great its being sorted,
> 
> I know its a bit late  Quick tip for the next cupboard. If your cupboard has bare MDF at the back and bottom boards most do  Give them a couple of coats of pva glue this stops moisture getting in and blowing the mdf boards.
> 
> You would think the company who makes them would do this ???


All panels were completely covered in laminate which I was quite surprised at! 

I can only assume humidity in the house has caused this....


----------



## Trebor127 (25 Aug 2015)

Great service from The Abyss....went to collect a new stand this morning and can return the old one when I have got the new one erected.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Aug 2015)

Hi Trebor, That's fantastic news


----------



## Trebor127 (25 Aug 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Trebor, That's fantastic news


It is but means that u have to strip my tank and start again... Don't fancy lifting it with stuff still inside


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Aug 2015)

Hi Trebor,

Yes that is true  But at least you have the wood soaked and all the plants ready to go this time.
And a new cupboard that wont collapse on you.


----------



## Trebor127 (25 Aug 2015)

Haha... Yep. I may even change the layout. Undecided at the moment. 

Have you ever used eheim double taps?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Aug 2015)

Hi Trebor, No but Eheim are a good brand  I use there filter never had a problem.I just replace the rubber seals every few years


----------



## alto (25 Aug 2015)

Trebor127 said:


> Have you ever used eheim double taps?



They're nice to have on a filter that doesn't have built in "taps" but have a look at the construction - they usually affect flow rate to some degree re the (relatively) narrow aperture (very useful valve when you want to control flow) ... as do any atomizers/in line heaters etc, etc




Trebor127 said:


> It is but means that u have to strip my tank and start again... Don't fancy lifting it with stuff still inside


If you have sufficient help, it should be possible to slide tank (with substrate but minimal water) directly onto the new stand ... I'd likely remove the rock though as you need to be able to manipulate the tank without any torque on the seams.
If there is a mat under the tank or you can't arrange both stands completely level & seamlessly adjacent (it may be easier to "push" the tank from the "short" side as you can apply even pressure across the width of the tank, then have your second person just guiding the far end), don't attempt this.

Of course I'm conservative, so I'd strip the tank to move


----------



## Trebor127 (1 Sep 2015)

Building the new stand today with the help of my dad!

Didn't fancy attempting on my own and my girlfriend wasn't to keen...

Decided that I am going to completely rescape and start over as the algae was becoming a little annoying.

Will post updates


----------



## dw1305 (1 Sep 2015)

Hi all,





Trebor127 said:


> Have you ever used eheim double taps?


I was dubious about them, but then I bought a pre-owned filter that came with them, and I was converted. I would struggle to justify buying them new, but they are nearly always available second-hand via Ebay.

The reason I like them is that they allow you to clean your hosing without opening the filter and getting air in it etc. I have a sponge pre-filter (that I clean regularly), but I only clean the interior filter media once or twice a year (and even then it often doesn't need it), but the hoses need cleaning much more regularly, and it only takes seconds to shut the tap, take the hose off, clean it, re-attach it etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## alto (1 Sep 2015)

Trebor127 said:


> Decided that I am going to completely rescape and start over as the algae was becoming a little annoying.
> 
> Will post updates


----------



## Trebor127 (1 Sep 2015)

Tank is now empty....


----------



## Trebor127 (1 Sep 2015)

I think that I am going to completely change the layout of the tank and going to purchase new hardscape...

Give me some ideas!


----------



## aaron.c (10 Sep 2015)

Any ideas what you are going to do yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trebor127 (10 Sep 2015)

aaron.c said:


> Any ideas what you are going to do yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep... New tank and cabinet! This second one has bowed...apparently they have never seen it happen before    



The door is hung straight so you can see it going from about 5mm to nothing 

The eheim cabinets seem to be much higher quality so possibly one of those but will see what abyss say tomorrow... Waiting to here back from the MD of the aquarium manufacturer... 

Fancy a steel framed stand but can't justify the high cost. 

However, layout wise, thinking of going iwagumi with monte Carlo and hair grass. Being speaking with freshwater shrimp and they seem willing to assist in getting the right rocks etc before I buy. Going to be after my holiday though now!


----------



## Edvet (11 Sep 2015)

Trebor127 said:


> steel framed stand but can't justify the high cost


I had my frame made by a local iron worker/blacksmith. It's not as fancy as an nice cabinet but it holds my 400 gallon tank like a rock and affordable


----------



## Trebor127 (11 Sep 2015)

Edvet said:


> I had my frame made by a local iron worker/blacksmith. It's not as fancy as an nice cabinet but it holds my 400 gallon tank like a rock and affordable


I got a quote from a local place which was £1200 including new aquarium... Bit steep in my opinion, although was in gloss white and using optwihite panels to the front and sides. 

Will wait to see what abyss come up with but definitely not keeping current aquarium incase the seals have been stressed due to the weight which has been unsupported.


----------



## aaron.c (11 Sep 2015)

That's very crap and worrying!! Is moisture getting in somewhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trebor127 (11 Sep 2015)

aaron.c said:


> That's very crap and worrying!! Is moisture getting in somewhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I know of... Definitely no water has spilled as only filled up once and emptied using a python...

Hopefully abyss will be good about it and not be awkward


----------



## aaron.c (11 Sep 2015)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Trebor127 (16 Sep 2015)

Bit of good news...Abyss are allowing me to return the cabinet and aquarium for a refund...going to get the Eheim Proxima which I was looking at whilst there... https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/aquariums/freshwater-aquariums/new-proxima-250_white_gloss

The top pelmet can be removed so can be used as an open top/rimless tank...like this...




Going for the 100cm one which is a little deeper and taller so the tank volume will be very similar.

Quality is much higher as well.


----------



## aaron.c (16 Sep 2015)

That is great news! that is a good looking tank!! If you need some RCS give me a shout, they are breeding like mad in my fluval edge!


----------



## Trebor127 (16 Sep 2015)

aaron.c said:


> That is great news! that is a good looking tank!! If you need some RCS give me a shout, they are breeding like mad in my fluval edge!



Will definitely take you up on that offer when I get set up again...maybe they will help to keep algae down as well!!

It looks even better in person in my opinion...the quality is definitely top notch plus the rear of the cabinet is open near the top so will be alot easier for tubing etc.


----------



## alto (16 Sep 2015)

Sorry about all your tank woes - the Eheim does seem terrific (I noticed it in stuworral's swap/sale thread), hopefully the shop is selling to you at cost after everything 

Lots of shrimp will definitely help limit algae, I usually try to add a variety of shrimp species (I'm very impressed with the wild type tiger shrimp (ie cheap) I added recently - they work much more diligently than my lazy amanos & are more confident than my cherry shrimp).

You can store your rinsed (to remove debris & mulm) filter media damp with access to oxygen while waiting on the set up


----------



## Trebor127 (18 Sep 2015)

alto said:


> Sorry about all your tank woes - the Eheim does seem terrific (I noticed it in stuworral's swap/sale thread), hopefully the shop is selling to you at cost after everything
> 
> Lots of shrimp will definitely help limit algae, I usually try to add a variety of shrimp species (I'm very impressed with the wild type tiger shrimp (ie cheap) I added recently - they work much more diligently than my lazy amanos & are more confident than my cherry shrimp).
> 
> You can store your rinsed (to remove debris & mulm) filter media damp with access to oxygen while waiting on the set up



They are doing a decent deal for me, plus they are also refunding the plants cost which have died even though I didn't purchase them from there. Also as the Eheim tank comes with T5's, they are deducting the cost of these from the price aswell as I have the Radions. The quality of the Eheim is much better and probably one of the best i've seen in terms of quality (not seen ADA etc.)...

In a way I am sort of glad it happened before I had any fish as that would've complicated matters.

Hopefully will go to collect it next week but wont be able to get anything set up until after my holiday. Going to be meticulous about water changes etc. this time as well. Hopefully will have more success 2nd time round 

The filter media I am going to rinse and clean again to remove any algae spores etc. which maybe in there...


----------



## alto (18 Sep 2015)

I'd be pleased if that was my shop 

I don't think you could have less success this go round 

I'm lazy about water changes on one tank (in the corner), much better water changes on the other tank ... really not much difference (sadly)
In it's previous incarnation the corner tank always looked a bit cloudy, but after switching out the substrate, it's become my favorite of the two: I dismantled almost 6 weeks ago but ended up waiting on plants & shrimp, I used Tropica "powder" soil (layered over Tropica Growth Substrate) & am really impressed with it to date ... very nice to plant in when damp, and I've been adding plants this last week underwater & that's also pretty easy, small puff of "dust" released when I moved stuff about, but clears almost instantly.

Shrimp went in & cleared all the ugly fluff on the wood (it had been growing for a couple weeks while I waited for shipments) within 3 days, lots of molts needed after that gluttony 
The Tiger shrimp have awesome work ethic


----------



## aaron.c (27 Oct 2015)

Any updates!!


----------



## Trebor127 (27 Oct 2015)

aaron.c said:


> Any updates!!


I have exchanged the aquarium and stand for the eheim proxima 250 in white... Been in Vegas for the last 10 days and only picked it up just before I went. 

Will be setting it up when I get home.


----------



## aaron.c (28 Oct 2015)

Great stuff! Looking forward to seeing it take shape! Enjoy Vegas


----------



## Trebor127 (14 Nov 2015)

Finally got the new tank and stand built up! Looks great.


----------



## aaron.c (14 Nov 2015)

That is a very smart tank!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (14 Nov 2015)

I like it better without the top metal trim  
- though I suppose that is part of the canopy system so ...


----------



## Trebor127 (14 Nov 2015)

alto said:


> I like it better without the top metal trim
> - though I suppose that is part of the canopy system so ...


Me to.. It's staying off so I can mount the rations the same as I did previously


----------



## aaron.c (16 Nov 2015)

How is it looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trebor127 (16 Nov 2015)

aaron.c said:


> How is it looking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No different  I'm waiting for 4 sets of eheim double taps to be delivered


----------



## Jaap (17 Nov 2015)

Looks nice


----------



## Trebor127 (19 Nov 2015)

Will be buying a new filter as well next week. Instead of 2 Eheim 2075 I will be keeping one 2075 and installing a Pro 3e 350t to work along side it. I like the idea of the heater being concealed within the filter unit. Hopefully the 2075 and 2173 will provide enough flow...opinions??


----------



## alto (20 Nov 2015)

I suspect this is more than sufficient filter flow

- the big slow downs on filter output are when inline heaters & CO2 reactors etc are installed
- in tank, loads of hardscape whether rock or massive (solid) wood will significantly impact flow

You may want to play with outlets to see what impact these have on flow in your tank - easiest is when tank is still just glass, water & filters as you can then just drop in a bit of "color" & watch the dispersal ... beet juice is quite good  (& cheap & rather simple to obtain & no worries on additives) or choose any of the aquarium meds that are nicely colored - tanks looks to have black silicon which is always nice as it doesn't show color stains or algae 

Once you've a good idea of what your filters & outlets will do, then add in your hardscape & test it's affect on your preferred outlet pipes.

As you're running 2 filters, you can choose just one as the biofilter or add lesser volumes of media to both - I'd set up the filters as I intend to run them during the flow experiments.

Must ask, why all the double taps?


----------



## Trebor127 (20 Nov 2015)

alto said:


> I suspect this is more than sufficient filter flow
> 
> - the big slow downs on filter output are when inline heaters & CO2 reactors etc are installed
> - in tank, loads of hardscape whether rock or massive (solid) wood will significantly impact flow
> ...


The tank is in front of a wall which cannot easily be reached behind so I wanted an easy and quick way of removing the glass inlets and outlets for cleaning... Sometimes hot water is needed to soften the tubing and where the pipework is it is difficult to get to.


----------



## alto (20 Nov 2015)

That makes sense 

- you might add that to your flow tests, looking at the aperture in the taps, it seems likely they will impede flow, eg measure filter output into a bucket with & without taps
 (I see people commenting on the "bend/curve" in tubing, or a few cm extra length having considerable flow effects, while ignoring more significant restrictors)


----------



## aaron.c (17 Dec 2015)

Any update yet? Surely there must be


----------



## Trebor127 (17 Dec 2015)

aaron.c said:


> Any update yet? Surely there must be


Looks like this at the minute...




My dog has peed on the laminate flooring and it has lifted in places so getting new flooring before I set then tank up..however, the laminate is underneath the skirtings so have to remove them, level floor and then lay new floor (karndean) and redo skirtings but whilst doing that and it's a bit of a mess I am installing new door frames and doors... Costing a lot more than I budgeted for so the tank is taking a side line at the minute. Plus we need new carpet as well...

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.c (17 Dec 2015)

Aww man! Pesky dogs 

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## alto (17 Dec 2015)

Trebor127 said:


> My dog has peed on the laminate flooring and it has lifted in places


that must be a B.I.G dog 

- it's obvious he just wants his picture in this thread!

(I'm a little suspicious that floor has previous moisture damage, that had dried & "retracted", & new damp just resurrected the old issues -  I've spilled rather a lot of water on mid-grade laminate flooring, cleaned up quickly & no damp effects) 

Commiserations on the delays


----------



## MossMan (18 Dec 2015)

Trebor127 said:


> Looks like this at the minute...View attachment 79242
> 
> My dog has peed on the laminate flooring and it has lifted in places so getting new flooring before I set then tank up..however, the laminate is underneath the skirtings so have to remove them, level floor and then lay new floor (karndean) and redo skirtings but whilst doing that and it's a bit of a mess I am installing new door frames and doors... Costing a lot more than I budgeted for so the tank is taking a side line at the minute. Plus we need new carpet as well...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk



Hiya, that's a great looking Tank! 

I've started a journal on my proxima plus. I am getting away so far with just the eheim 2075. I opted for the led lights and am only running these 4 hours a day. 

I'm thinking of a rescape already though now I have grown the plants a couple of weeks in and can see what they are up to.

Will be following your journal with interest! 

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## aaron.c (2 Mar 2016)

Any news Trebor?


----------

